# Chatt Katt Catfishing September Tournament Results



## full throttle (Sep 18, 2016)

We had a great day on the water Saturday.  The weather was a little hot still, but not as hot as it has been. We had 9 boats that came out to fish. We had a new record weigh in. Team Rigem Up turn in 5 fish that weighed  100 lbs. Wow !  Great job fellows.

Big fish Team: Rigem Up  31.8lbs  $90.00

1st Place Team: Rigem Up  5 fish 100 lbs.  $180.00
2nd Place Team: Catfish Mafia 4 fish 48.2 lbs.  $108.00
3rd Place Team:  Rodbender  4 fish 37.2 lbs. $72.00

Congratulations to all the winners 

Other Teams

Catfish Hunters 3 fish 28.4 lbs
Killer B's  5 fish 22.0 lbs
Full Throttle 5 fish 21.6 lbs
Huskins  4 fish 11.4 lbs
No fishing polywogs  1 fish 10 lbs
Joe C Fuss  DNW


----------



## sheriff152 (Sep 19, 2016)

278.8 lbs. at weigh in is a good days fishing. Good job !


----------

